# R32 gtr igniter module



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

not getting any spark on my fresh rebuild, it***8217;s been off the road now fir 6 years so I***8217;m scratching my head trying to make sure I***8217;ve put everything back together properly ***x1f62c;. Tested for resistance across the igniter module and got 0, also checked for voltage coming out of the module to the coil packs and I***8217;m not getting what I should but I***8217;d like to check with a working 1 if anyone has 1 before I waste more money and time ordering a new 1. So if anybody has a known working spare either cheap or nice enough to let me try it out I would be very grateful.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

You probably have already but have you checked the terminals are all clean? I've had a couple in the past that had water ingress that fouled the terminals, a quick clean and it was fine again


----------



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah terminals are all fine Dave, it just seems strange to be totally knackered from everything I***8217;ve read they usually fail 1 resistor at a time and cause a misfire rather than no spark at all


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

P.m'd


----------

